
‘Tianjic Chip’ Bridges Machine Learning and Neuroscience in Pursuit of AGI - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/nature-cover-story-chinese-teams-tianjic-chip-bridges-machine-learning-and-neuroscience-in-f1c3e8a03113
======
emanuensis
Seems to be an interesting chip with a lot of ML applications and copious
press accounts ... Why no HN interest?

